# jose conseco vs via sikahema results



## MHughesbestever (May 15, 2007)

Well been looking for the results and can not find it, but on 610AM radio station in philly, they have said via won he destroyed conseco.....u can listen to the station here to here them talk about it

http://www.610wip.com/


----------



## NikosCC (May 16, 2007)

Hahah all that shit Conseco was talking and he gets his face smashed, i guess those Roids didn't help him..


----------



## MHughesbestever (May 15, 2007)

ya turns out it was a 1st round KO also


----------



## NikosCC (May 16, 2007)

He was making excuses hahah this is from his Wikipedia.


> Canseco was eventually knocked out by Sikahema in the 1st round, but claimed to have never begun training for the bout.


----------



## Walker (May 27, 2007)

Sweet I remember hearing about this fight and I was hoping for this result exactly. :thumb02:


----------



## browncow (Jun 14, 2008)

Canseco should stick to hitting his wife.

Wait... scratch that.:confused05:

As long as he doesn't write a book about MMA everything should be just fine.


----------



## Robb2140 (Oct 21, 2006)

Via Sikahema rules, I remember he used to throw combo's at the goal post after returning a kick for a TD. Glad he KO'd Canseco, Such a sleazy guy. I'm sure half of MLB is sending fruit baskets to Sikahema's house as a thank you.

Via wins, Jose goes to sleep and justice is served


----------



## Walker (May 27, 2007)

For anyone who wanted to see the fight- I couldn't find a full clip but on ESPN they showed a couple of highlights. The fight clip starts at about :16, the first knockout is sweet- I love seeing Jose getting his ass kicked:



http://www.cagepotato.com/2008/07/14/celebrity-ass-kicking-of-the-day-jose-canseco/


----------



## Synyster (May 28, 2007)

It should have been McGwire vs Canseco, but that was funny


----------



## Drogo (Nov 19, 2006)

browncow said:


> Canseco should stick to hitting his wife.


Judging from those clips she'd probably KO him.


----------

